
Online Payment Wars Continue: PayPal Officially Announces Flexible API  - ExJournalist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/the-online-payment-wars-continue-paypal-officially-announces-flexible-api/
======
Xichekolas
You know, the $2000/sec figure didn't sound that impressive until I did the
math. Paypal seriously processes $63 billion a year in payments? That kind of
surprises me.

Also, the chained payments feature sounds like exactly what I have been
looking for on one project. Last I checked, you couldn't do this with FPS. The
closest you could get was authorizing multiple receivers at the same time, but
they would show up as individual charges on the bill. (If that has changed,
feel free to point it out to me.)

------
jdrock
PayPal should work on improving their documentation for their developer API
before they push out new features. We went with Google Checkout just because
the documentation was so much better.

~~~
rs
I just so have to agree with you!

It took me a week to figure out what in the world was going on in Paypal API
land - they have a number of products, but they are all so poorly explained
and described.

So, a week to figure what was going on, only a few hours to mould it all
together once I realised what I really wanted.

------
johns
Does anyone know if this will require PayPal logos and/or PayPal accounts for
end users or is a completely transparent API like Authorize.net? The Amazon
account requirement for FPS makes it a non-starter for me.

~~~
redorb
Holy shit -was just doing some research on it,

was lead to www.x.com - how much did they pay for that domain name? wow - Just
read the first 4 posts (and only posts so far) it doesn't answer your
question..

~~~
lionheart
Wasn't x.com one of the two companies that merged to create PayPal?

~~~
madh
Yes.

"The current incarnation of PayPal is the result of a March 2000 merger
between Confinity and X.com." <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal#Beginnings>

(Here's a link to the contract:
[http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/agreements/paypal/con...](http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/agreements/paypal/confinity.mer.2000.03.01.html))

~~~
redorb
i feel dumb now - still looks like they are under using that domain name,

